# DC?



## BaronWise (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, This will probably make me feel like the most ignorant fool alive, but when and where is the closest convention to DC? (I doubt I could fly out of state for one)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 15, 2009)

You mean Washington DC right?

Anthrocon would not be to far from DC. It's still a stretch and you could easily take an plane and fly there.


----------



## BaronWise (Jun 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You mean Washington DC right?
> 
> Anthrocon would not be to far from DC. It's still a stretch and you could easily take an plane and fly there.


 I wouldn't have to fly to Wash. DC. The reason I asked is because I'm within easy driving distance.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 16, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> I wouldn't have to fly to Wash. DC. The reason I asked is because I'm within easy driving distance.



When I said Wash DC I was asking if that is where you leave when you reference "DC" because if so, yeah you could drive but you could also easily fly to Pittsburgh.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 16, 2009)

It's actually easier to drive to Pittsburgh from DC than it is to fly. It's a 4-5 hour drive. (If you're coming from suburban Maryland, anyway. Bit further if you're coming from northern Virginia.)

So, Anthrocon.


----------



## Revy (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes Anthrocon then you have (notreallyfurryrelated) Otakon down the road in Baltimore next month.


----------

